# pets



## billcrean (Feb 19, 2006)

I am new to Timeshare Users Group. I haven't decided whether to join. My wife and I have owned a time share interval  in Madiera Beach , Fl. for 18 years and I have been on the resort board since 1987.

We no longer like to travel without our dog, [ a 49 lb. Brittany]. Does anyone have a good list of RCI affiliated resorts that accept pets? I did receive a list from RCI and struck out with the first three resorts that I checked.

Should I be unsuccessful we will probably sell our interval. [ many motels and hotels now accept pets.

Bill Crean


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2006)

*Very, very few...*

Bill, 

Unfortunately, there are very few timeshares which allow pets.  It's truly a segment of the market that the big developers have ignored.  

I can tell you that there are only two in the whole state of Florida:  Celebration World Resort in Kissimmee and Caribe Beach Resort on Sanibel Island.  There are several pet friendly resorts in Arizona, one or two in western Canada, and the Silverleaf chain with a few locations in Texas and the Midwest.  I think there also may be one in Ocean City, Maryland. That's about it for RCI resorts.

Many hotels have come to realize that a lot of people want to travel with their dogs...but timeshares are lagging way behind in this area.  A good site to find pet friendly hotels is petswelcome.com

Steve


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 19, 2006)

Bill, I hesitate to respond since you will probably not be please with my response. As much as we love our pets we would not consider taking them with us on vacation. Many people are allergic them and it is not fair to them. No matter if the room is cleaned after you check out, some people may still have a reaction. In addition, some people allow their dogs to bark and don't clean up after taking them on "walks".  We love our Shepard, but when we go on vacation we either find someone to care for her or give her a vacation at the kennel were she meets new friends. The animals don't mind this, it's the owners who get upset about leaving fido behind.
Hope this helps without offending.
Marty


----------



## Bootleg (Feb 19, 2006)

*IN THE U.S. Silverleaf Resorts:* 
0370 Silverleaf's Villages*
0712 Holly Lake Ranch*
1029 Hill Country Resort*
1780 Piney Shores*
2492 Lake O' the Woods*
5545 Seaside Resort, all in Texas*
0741 Ozark Mountain Resort*
1004 Holiday Hills*
4864 Timber Creek, all in Missouri*
4863 Fox River Resort, near Chicago, IL*
1243 Oak N' Spruce, Berkshires, MA*
Other US Resorts:
5389 Celebration*
5009 Caribe Beach Resort, Sanibel Island, FL
0104 Quadna Mountain Village, MN
2349 Inn at Silvercreek, CO*
1402 High Sierra, Ruidoso, NM*
5133 Rancho Ruidoso, NM*
2524 The Plaza, Palm Springs, CA
3187 Kala Point Village, Port Townsend, WA
3994 Snowater 
6048 RWVC at Snowater, Glacier, WA
1690 Lucayan
5002 Atlantic Resort
1426 The Waves, all in Ocean City, MD
0087 Chateau Rouge Lodge, MT 
*HOUSEBOATS *
4876 Deland, FL*
5184 Lake Eufala, OK
*IN CANADA *
1637 Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, Alberta*
3655 Chateau Canmore, Alberta
1459 The Lodge at Kananaskis, Alberta
0039 St Ives on Shuswap, BC
1712 Crystal Lodge, Whistler, BC
6848 Starpointe at Tauca Lea, Ucluelet, BC
*HOUSEBOATS*
4053 RHC at Shuswap, BC
3665 Shuswap Lakes Resort Club, BC 

* Indicates the most frequently available resorts

Members can check for AKC recommended kennels to board their dogs throughout the U.S., possibly near where they are vacationing at: http://abka.com


----------



## melschey (Feb 19, 2006)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> *IN THE U.S. Silverleaf Resorts:*
> 0370 Silverleaf's Villages*
> 0712 Holly Lake Ranch*
> 1029 Hill Country Resort*
> ...



Thanks this list helps me to know which resorts to avoid


----------



## Bootleg (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on now, they do have some standards - most of these resorts won't allow pit bulls, large predatory cats or venomous reptiles!

(No joking, some of them actually say that!)


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2006)

*Is it necessary to make these nasty posts?*



			
				melschey said:
			
		

> Thanks this list helps me to know which resorts to avoid



I really don't understand why those who don't want to be around pets on vacation feel the need to post rude comments to those who do want to travel with their pets.  It happens EVERY time someone posts here on TUG looking for pet friendly resorts.  

Is it really necessary to show such intolerance?

Steve


----------



## KenK (Feb 20, 2006)

I posted this on the RCI BBS under a request for a list of pet friendly places. 

I know a lot of folks love animals, but don't seem to want them at their resorts.  However, others feel the pet is part of the family, and they really would like them to travel with them. I think this might work in some cases.  

"...
Many OWNERS would like to be able to take pets (meaning dogs or cats mainly) with them on some trips. its almost impossible to find many hotels that will say OK...and also T/Ss.

But what if owners of larger T/S resorts asked (pushed) their HOAs to set aside one small section or one building (if many) to accept pets?

The other buildings would be pet free. Would an owner mind if the HOA put a small fee (say $25.00 for the week) on the bill for the pets supposedly need to clean up after (no...not YOUR pet...everyone elses pet).

If owners wrote to the HOAs, maybe they might start thinking positive. (I don't know about one building or very small resorts...but look at Orange Lake or Grande Vista in Orlando....tons of buildings.

Could that help change the no pet policy? Would saying a small charge give the HOA a 'boost' toward the positive?  If not that...what about a small kennel attached to the resort and be fee based?  (Would that be a good idea for an independent business??)

I'm taking Bootlegs' list and posting in on a new section of the RCI BBS....not on the ask Madge site.  I don't think he will mind.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 20, 2006)

I too, hate leaving our fur child when we go on vacation.  I call my vet's office everday.  I send her favorite toys and treats...(appeasing my guilt, I guess).

I'd take her to OL in a heartbeat if it were allowed.   But no timeshare we go to, nor hotel chains we frequent allow pets.


----------



## melschey (Feb 20, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> I really don't understand why those who don't want to be around pets on vacation feel the need to post rude comments to those who do want to travel with their pets.  It happens EVERY time someone posts here on TUG looking for pet friendly resorts.
> 
> Is it really necessary to show such intolerance?
> 
> Steve



I am sorry I wasn't trying to be rude. 

The fact is I think a list like this is usefull for those that want to travel with pets and also for those that want to avoid them, remember many poeple had allergies to animals.

It is also a fact that if I have a choice of staying in a resort that allows pets or one that doesn't I will choose the one that doen't allow them so I feel this list is valuable to both groups.

By the way Street talk has been publishing a list of Pet Friendly resorts for those interested.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2006)

california-bighorn said:
			
		

> The animals don't mind this, it's the owners who get upset about leaving fido behind.
> Hope this helps without offending.
> Marty



exactly and that is why if anyone else is going = Spicey is a necessary!!!

I know that CWR has bags for you to put your pets mess it....

they also have an extra charge of $50 a pet (not a villa but per pet) - very reasonable to me. I do love staying there with Spicey!

Lately through it is hard to get anything but a 1-bedroom....

so far they aren't on RCI 1 in 3 (4) rule.

even dog lovers look at Spicey on a lease with   .

but he is a very friendly cat and really loves to meet other people.  

which is nice - more people remember to ask before they pet him - but their are some idolts who will actually pick him up without asking....

and some people wonder why pets bite....

Spicey has never - but in some cases - he definitely had cause.... kids came running up behind him and grabbed....I immediately came over and took him out of their arms....he didn't hurt anyone. 

when he was young this was a BIG problem. but at 19 years old (soon to be 20) he is just as patience and understanding as when he was kitten....

when I am not staying at CWR. He is boarded at WDW kennel. That is why I have a DVC resort for my timeshare!!! 

there are other kennels in the area - lots of them.
http://www.abka.com/abka/
disney is Lake buena Vista - both Kissimmee (where CWR) and Orlando are close by.

most people like the other kennels better. but I like Disney. Spicey likes to take a night walk. Not possible at the other kennel they close at 5 pm....

at disney not a problem!!!


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 20, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> Many hotels have come to realize that a lot of people want to travel with their dogs...but timeshares are lagging way behind in this area.  A good site to find pet friendly hotels is petswelcome.com
> 
> Steve



I don't think that it is a "lagging behind" issue at all--it's a simple business decision on the part of each business that animals would be more trouble than they could reasonably collect money for. 

I don't know the actual stats on how many people want to travel with pets. But, I do notice that more expensive boutique-type stores will happily allow someone to come in with a dog, and even provide treats for the dog, yet  will be very rude to people with children, even well-behaved children.

It's a niche market thing, and also, depending on where the business is, an issue of not alienating other customers in your desire to appeal to one group. The group that is larger and/or has more money is the one that a business will choose to please, if it being logical about it, and it is legal. In some states, for example, non-smoking is the law, not an amenity.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 20, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> ...when he was young this was a BIG problem. but at 19 years old (soon to be 20) he is just as patience and understanding as when he was kitten....
> 
> when I am not staying at CWR. He is boarded at WDW kennel. That is why I have a DVC resort for my timeshare!!!....



Wow, almost 20!  I am impressed!   By the way, I see your posts on the DISboards all the time, with your photo of Spicey.  He's a very pretty kitty!

Spiceycat, which resort is CWR?


----------



## JudyS (Feb 20, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> But what if owners of larger T/S resorts asked (pushed) their HOAs to set aside one small section or one building (if many) to accept pets?...



I would be in favor of this.  My current pets (all cats) don't want to travel, but I'd be in favor of it to help out other pet-lovers.  Rather than the owner of the unit paying an extra charge, though, I'd say the extra charge should be paid by whomever stays in the unit with a pet.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Wow, almost 20!  I am impressed!   By the way, I see your posts on the DISboards all the time, with your photo of Spicey.  He's a very pretty kitty!
> 
> Spiceycat, which resort is CWR?



Celebration World Resort in Kissimeee, Fl near WDW. I am still a Disney nut...  

most places that allow pets charge extra per pet. some charge as much as $100 to $200 extra.

the only 4 to 5 star place that didn't charge extra was the Universal hotels - loews hotels.

be careful with your hotels if you are allergic to pets. Sheraton Safaris in Lake Buena Vista, Fl allows pets and some people have downgraded this resort because they didn't read their website before booking with them.

so yes I would be more than willing to pay $100 per week for Spicey to be in a room with me at Disney.


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 20, 2006)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> Come on now, they do have some standards - most of these resorts won't allow pit bulls, large predatory cats or venomous reptiles!
> 
> (No joking, some of them actually say that!)



That may be the minimum standard. Last summer we stayed at a resort in Scotland that allowed pets and I sneezed continuously whenever we were in our unit, which fortunately was not that much. It's hard to get rid of pet hair and there were mountains of it all over. Though I never noticed that pets were allowed when we made the exchange, I plan to avoid places that allow pets in the future.

BTW, we are animal lovers and have a dog, rabbit and hamster!


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2006)

Glenn always check their website. if they allows pets - most of the time it is on their website.


----------



## KenK (Feb 20, 2006)

But some may 'sneak' their pet into the rooms.  I think this might hurt an allergy prone person who stays the next week.

I've mentioned before we have heard barking at Cypress Harbor a few years ago, and at Desert Springs Villas #1 this fall.  But I never did see an animal...could have been a grouchy husband?  (Naw....)


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2006)

all resorts have to let in service dogs... that is a federal law.

so yes, your no pets don't apply to service animals. they aren't pets...


----------



## Smooth Action (Feb 20, 2006)

*Best way to ruin a vacation*

I really don't understand why those who don't want to be around pets on vacation feel the need to post rude comments to those who do want to travel with their pets. It happens EVERY time someone posts here on TUG looking for pet friendly resorts. 





Have no problems with you TRAVELING with your pets.....just please don't asked us to allow special rooms or kennels on timeshare properties we share with you.

Thought it was great that someone posted some pet friendly resort. If their 
"IS" any money in Pet friendly timeshares I am sure they will be built and find a Market.

To KenK I must say..... Allowing Pets on Timeshare Property has been discussed, written about, and voted on at existing timeshares with the same results......MAJORITY of OWNERS DO NOT WANT PETS ON THEIR TIMESHARE PROPERTIES.   

And to Steve....... many timeshare owners might think that it is RUDE to keep suggesting pets on timeshares propeties is a POSITIVE idea.

Smooth Action


----------



## JudyS (Feb 20, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> And to Steve....... many timeshare owners might think that it is RUDE to keep suggesting pets on timeshares propeties is a POSITIVE idea....



I don't get this.  You may not think it's a good idea, but what's rude about it?

I think Steve's comment about rudeness had more to do with the tone of an earlier post.


----------



## KenK (Feb 20, 2006)

Smooth:

     Hi ! Welcome to TUG! 

     Hope you will be able to help contribute much to the BBS

      I don't think I 100% agree with you about pets being on property because it might ruin your vacation doesn't mean it would ruin other peoples vacations.  There are pets there already.

      I'm not so selfish to attempt to deny a pet owner to use a resort kennel or ask a HOA to put aside a set use area for pet owners.  Do I own a pet?  No...we are not allowed to have pets in the condo I am sitting in now....HOA says no...Condo rules say so.....so....how many pets are here?  Several....just like the ones I hear barking when I'm in a pet free Marriott or Hilton.  

    So...I think compromise might be better than how the condo police here operate... (They would have shotguns and start shooting if we forget to shower before the pool). 

    As for service animals, I think Spicycats info might might not be 100% accurate.  The law relates to public property....condos are private property...but I may be (and usually am-ask wife)....wrong.  Ask Dave, he knows.




			
				Smooth Action said:
			
		

> I really don't understand why those who don't want to be around pets on vacation feel the need to post rude comments to those who do want to travel with their pets. It happens EVERY time someone posts here on TUG looking for pet friendly resorts.
> 
> Have no problems with you TRAVELING with your pets.....just please don't asked us to allow special rooms or kennels on timeshare properties we share with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smooth Action (Feb 21, 2006)

*Flying Pigs?     I don't think so*

Hi KenK,



I should have just ignored this subject when I saw pets and laughed it off cause as far as you ever getting a kennel, or sectioned off building for pets at one of my timeshares such as WorldMark...Club Intrawest or the Hilton.....well....you'd definitely would have had a  better chance of owning flying pigs.  By the way my brother and his wife are proud owners of two little pigs that go by the name of Tom and Jerry.  To tell you the truth  they both look the same to me but Jerry comes running when he hear his name while Tom instantly runs the opposite direction and sometimes in circles.   I swear those cute little guys are better behaved then most children but my fellow timesharers would never see it that way.  

Smooth Action


----------



## Smooth Action (Feb 21, 2006)

*Just don't get it....hmmmm*

Quote:
Originally Posted by Smooth Action
And to Steve....... many timeshare owners might think that it is RUDE to keep suggesting pets on timeshares propeties is a POSITIVE idea.... 



I don't get this. You may not think it's a good idea, but what's rude about it? 





Hi Judy,

Please look-up the archives of any timeshare Bulletin Board and you will read that the majority of timeshare owners are against pets at their resorts.  Many of these owners belongs to wonderful pets in their home but these owners would never dream of subjecting their pets to other timeshare owners.  In return they have the right to a pet free vacation also. 

Some people can not be any-where near dogs, cats or chickens.  For some people (perhaps Melschey)  it could mean ....LIFE OR DEATH.   AND NO $100.00 or $200.00 cleaning fee is going to remove this life threatning situation.  

Smooth Actions


----------



## Smooth Action (Feb 21, 2006)

*She's right*

all resorts have to let in service dogs... that is a federal law.

so yes, your no pets don't apply to service animals. they aren't pets...






KenK,


She is right

The animal has to have a license.


Smooth Action


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 21, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Do I own a pet?  No...we are not allowed to have pets in the condo I am sitting in now....HOA says no...Condo rules say so.....so....how many pets are here?  Several....



So has anyone else at your condo gotten around any other rules they don't like (like no visible clotheslines, or no working on cars in your driveway) by pointing out that the pet rule is not enforced?


----------



## KenK (Feb 21, 2006)

Theres worse than that....like the last condo pres having spent all reserves on redos to the main lobbys & rec centers, while the inspectors told her the buildings rebar reinforcement was in trouble.....

So, the cats (that I know about) are on a back burner...while the patios (lanias) and buildings reinforcement is being completed....(BTW...has been happening for 2 years now...they keep finding something else...like the third floor pool being replaced, the many giant windows blown apart by Wilma, now waiting for replacement with Dade Code glass.....and all the apts distroyed by a 19th floor owners windows blown out, (no shutters) and the rain water distroying every apartment below....dumb old balck mold...I want to write that into the condo docs...no mold allowed.  (There is new wall board that works,,,,it is also in short supply.)

So....the cats will probably die of old age before that is addressed....(unless they are like Spicy.....)   

Anyone thinking of buying an older condo (more than 15 years...) save for a lot of assessments....and new code changes in the lower counties of Fl)


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 21, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Theres worse than that....like the last condo pres having spent all reserves on redos to the main lobbys & rec centers, while the inspectors told her the buildings rebar reinforcement was in trouble.....
> 
> So, the cats (that I know about) are on a back burner...while the patios (lanias) and buildings reinforcement is being completed....(BTW...has been happening for 2 years now...they keep finding something else...like the third floor pool being replaced, the many giant windows blown apart by Wilma, now waiting for replacement with Dade Code glass.....and all the apts distroyed by a 19th floor owners windows blown out, (no shutters) and the rain water distroying every apartment below....dumb old balck mold...I want to write that into the condo docs...no mold allowed.  (There is new wall board that works,,,,it is also in short supply.)
> 
> ...




boy I am so sorry - do you get to enjoy your ownership before Wilma....

where do you own?

Spicey never goes in places that don't allow pets....I would go crazy to come back to the room and find him gone. because we didn't obey the rules....  

I was so silly that I use to make him come to the parks with us....but someone convinced me that leaving him for those hours in a space where he was comfortable (asleep) was probably the better ideal..... Instead of making him get use to a different kennel every day.


----------



## melschey (Feb 21, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Some people can not be any-where near dogs, cats or chickens.  For some people (perhaps Melschey)  it could mean ....LIFE OR DEATH.   AND NO $100.00 or $200.00 cleaning fee is going to remove this life threatning situation.
> 
> Smooth Actions



I agree the tone of my original post was inappropriate and have apologized for it. I should have explained where I was coming from.

I have suffered from allergies all my life. I just didn’t know what the problem was until I was in my 20s.

I was raised with dogs in the house and they went everywhere with us and. I seemed to always have respiratory troubles. Finally a doctor checked me for allergies and the first thing he said the dogs had to go outside. While I wouldn’t say my problem is life threatening, my quality of life has greatly improved since we do not have housedogs. I wouldn’t die if had to stay in a room that had dog in it the night before, but my allergies would make me very miserable and it would to a large extent spoil my vacation. There are people with allergies more severe than mine where it is a life and death situation.

My concern with staying in a pet friendly resort is I do not trust the resorts to do a thorough job of removing pet allergens. I think they often just pocket the extra cleaning fee without doing the extra work.

 For a quality vacation, I need to stay away from rooms that have had animals in them.

If I have offended anyone I apologize.


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2006)

melschey said:
			
		

> If I have offended anyone I apologize.



Apology accepted, and thank you.

I don't think anyone wants anyone else to be miserable on their vacation. People with allergies shouldn't have to stay in the same units as pets.

I think Ken's suggestion that large resorts have a pet friendly building is an excellent idea.  At smaller resorts, perhaps the first floor could be pet friendly...or some other arrangement.  I don't think it has to be an "either or" proposition.  There are so many timeshares...including many very large ones with hundreds of units...it just seems that there ought to be a way to accommodate both pet travelers and those who have allergies and/or hate to be around other peoples' pets. 

Obviously, not all resorts will do this.  It would be nice if a few more did, in my opinion, and I think there would be a market for this. But regardless of that, certainly we can all try to be tolerant of others, and this apology is an excellent start.  Thank you,

Steve


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 21, 2006)

melschey said:
			
		

> My concern with staying in a pet friendly resort is I do not trust the resorts to do a thorough job of removing pet allergens. I think they often just pocket the extra cleaning fee without doing the extra work.



Exactly. Does anyone *really* think the hotel/resort is flea-treating the room (including steam cleaning the carpets and upholstery, and changing out ALL the bedding, including comforters, as well as changing the window drapes) after every guest with a pet stays there? Plain vacuuming just won't work to get out the animal dander. I highly doubt they do anything special, unless it is in response to a complaint, and by then it's too late for the allergic guest.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> I think Ken's suggestion that large resorts have a pet friendly building is an excellent idea.  At smaller resorts, perhaps the first floor could be pet friendly...or some other arrangement.



This would be practical for a new resort as they could include the information about which units do and do not allow pets from day one.  It would be much more difficult to implement in an existing resort that initially did not permit pets.  They would have to get the agreement of all owners of a unit before pets could  be permitted into any single unit.  Even if pets were only allowed in 10 units that is a minimum of 500 owners to contact, assuming all agree which seems unlikely.  If the resort works on floating weeks it is again less of a problem, but where people have purchased a fixed week in a specific unit it would be virtually impossible to implement.

It is far easier for a hotel or motel to implement a pet friendly system.  They own all the rooms and designate them smoking/non-smoking, accessible for disabled, or pets permitted as they wish.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 21, 2006)

Another impediment to making a change at some exisiting resorts is where no-pet provisions are included in the CC&Rs. Getting the majority of owners to vote for a change in the documents to allow pets, even on a limited basis, might be very difficult.


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 21, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> This would be practical for a new resort as they could include the information about which units do and do not allow pets from day one.  It would be much more difficult to implement in an existing resort that initially did not permit pets.  They would have to get the agreement of all owners of a unit before pets could  be permitted into any single unit.  Even if pets were only allowed in 10 units that is a minimum of 500 owners to contact, assuming all agree which seems unlikely.  If the resort works on floating weeks it is again less of a problem, but where people have purchased a fixed week in a specific unit it would be virtually impossible to implement.
> 
> It is far easier for a hotel or motel to implement a pet friendly system.  They own all the rooms and designate them smoking/non-smoking, accessible for disabled, or pets permitted as they wish.



Also, you might have issues with which group is being shortchanged. Lots of places keep the 1st floor for handicap access, so if you want to keep the pet-friendly rooms the easiest to access for cleaning purposes so you think of putting them on the first floor too, well, you see the problem here.

And floating weeks wouldn't necessarily be any easier to accomodate, either. Are you going to keep some units of every type (view, poolside, etc.) for owners with pets, or use only the least-desirable units ("Le Dumpstair view") or???  Another thing that may or may not matter, depending on your point of view, is what it will do to your actual or potential rental market, should a resort go from "no pets" to "pet friendly".

Now, one thing that might work if you wanted to convert an older resort to pet friendly is to offer to buy out all current owners who don't want pets at what they paid for their unit or market price, whichever is higher, and then you'd get your majority voting bloc. Then resell the units to people with pets.

But it all comes down to customer preference, and while I realize that there are TS owners who want to travel with pets, I don't see anything that says it is a significant market share yet. That may change in future. I see a lot more people eschewing hotels/motels in favor of RV parks because they can take their animals.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 21, 2006)

the CWR seems to handle it - pets are only allowed in certain building.

secondly the pet rooms have alot less carpeting - than their normal rooms.

no carpet in anything except the bedroom.

so yes they can clean up pretty well. I was very surprised at how well they do clean up.... I ran a wet paper towel across the floor (  ) and it came up clean....

Now Spicey is still a little upset (he can smell the other animals) for a day or two - but then he settles down.

however they did something I found strange - they put a person with pet allergies into the pet allowed rooms????

either she forgot to tell them (which I think was the case) or they place was completely filled and they had no choice.

If somebody is stupid enough to travel with a pet that has fleas...  

well I don't want to be around them period....

I am allergic to fleas - so is Spicey - his fur drops off (he is a semi-long hair cat) and I break out in a rash and itch like crazy.... oh I don't even want to think about that....

Now I am allergic to dogs...but hey allergy medicine has come a L O N G way....if I remember to wash my hands before putting near my face I am okay...  

if I still react - I ALWAYS kept some allergy medicine close... here at work, home, car - and when I vacation on me. You never know when you will need to stop an reaction.  

I would have a BIG problem going to a public school these days....there no medicine clause would have me in the hospital on a regular basis....


----------



## Don (Feb 22, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> all resorts have to let in service dogs... that is a federal law.
> 
> so yes, your no pets don't apply to service animals. they aren't pets...



I agree with everything in this statement, but dog dander is dog dander.  It doesn't matter whether it comes from my 9 pound Terrier mix or an eighty pound German Shepard seeing eye dog.  And the next person to stay there could have a reaction if allergic.


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with Don's statement. We had a friend come over to our house and he just walked in with a dog. When I asked him about it, he said "it's OK he's being trained to be a seeing-eye dog". I told him that was nice but I don't care if the dog can talk, our kids are allergic to dogs and even seeing-eye dogs in-training would create a problem. That may sound insensitive, but I feel we have a right to be comfortable in our own house and I guess you could say that carrys over to our timeshare week. I think those who are sight handicapped should be able to have their dogs and that is a great thing, but other than that those who bring their pets are not being courtious to others and they are not doing their pets any favors by brings then along.
Marty


----------



## KenK (Feb 22, 2006)

Was parking car in the Rustic Inn for lunch.  Watched a family in a large van put on a red coat on a little dog...

Thought it was a bit warm for the coat.....until I saw the printing on both sides of it....SERVICE DOG...Looked like ma was in charge of carrying the little dog in...   THe outside dining on the pier is not ready (distroyed by the storm), so they sat indoors.

Don't know what service it provided....everyone seemed fine in the parking lot.... This big family of travelers may have found a solution......is anyone surprised?

(BTW Spicey....condo is full year ownership....not a T/S...mom left it...we never sold it....


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 22, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Was parking car in the Rustic Inn for lunch.  Watched a family in a large van put on a red coat on a little dog...
> 
> Thought it was a bit warm for the coat.....until I saw the printing on both sides of it....SERVICE DOG...Looked like ma was in charge of carrying the little dog in...   THe outside dining on the pier is not ready (distroyed by the storm), so they sat indoors.
> 
> ...



Oh gee, I hope it really was a service dog....but I wouldn't be surprised if it weren't. There's even fraud with disabled parking passes. I know in lots of places there are volunteers (allowed by the local government) who ask to see your driver's license to make sure that you are the one using the pass and not someone else.


----------



## Bootleg (Feb 23, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> all resorts have to let in service dogs... that is a federal law.
> 
> so yes, your no pets don't apply to service animals. they aren't pets...




Sorry to advise you, but not *all* resorts are required to permit animals.

Remember, a resort unit is deeded private property; The privilege of being able to exchange between resorts is offered privately and conditionally by the exchange company. 

If a resort chooses to enforce a no animals rule, federal law (which was enacted to allow the disabled equal access to *public* facilities and conveniences) does not apply. However, in the most part, resorts normally do make allowance for service animals. 

The Galleon in Key West, for example, requires anyone wishing to bring a service animal to apply at least 1 week prior to arrival and provide specific documentation of the service requirement.

In regards to pet-friendliness, European resorts seem to be far more tolerant of pets. On the other hand, many Mexican resorts specifically do not permit any animals, even service dogs.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry but I live in a privacy owned condo - we had to pay to put in stuff for the handicapped - so one law applies and the other doesn't....  

this is a very small condo - less than 50 units....


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 24, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> sorry but I live in a privacy owned condo - we had to pay to put in stuff for the handicapped - so one law applies and the other doesn't....
> 
> this is a very small condo - less than 50 units....



I wonder if age of the building applies as far as making something handicap accessible. There is a huge difference between a restroom/bathroom large enough to turn around a wheelchair in and just putting up a grab bar.

It also might apply in terms of number of units as well.  I mean, new homes are not all constructed to be handicap accessible, or there would be a lot fewer 2-story homes for sale, for one thing.


----------



## gomom (Feb 24, 2006)

This site has a nice list of pet friendly hotels and resorts in all states. It is not a timeshare list, but includes many great properties, including many Westins, Marriotts and Hiltons. Of particular note are the Ritz Carlton Huntington Hotel and Spa and the Four Seasons Aviara Resort Carlsbad. 

http://www.1clickpethotels.com/

Thanks for the list bootleg. I'm going to keep it in case I want to try taking my little dog. The problem is that she gets really car sick, (poor thing), so it might not be too much fun! 
Clarice


----------



## Dave M (Feb 24, 2006)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> Sorry to advise you, but not *all* resorts are required to permit animals.
> 
> Remember, a resort unit is deeded private property; The privilege of being able to exchange between resorts is offered privately and conditionally by the exchange company.
> 
> If a resort chooses to enforce a no animals rule, federal law (which was enacted to allow the disabled equal access to *public* facilities and conveniences) does not apply.


I'm not sure that's true. 

The Fair Housing Amendments Act (1988) prohibits discrimination in the sale or rental of housing based on a handicap. Thus, if I choose to buy a timeshare and tell the salesperson that I need a certified guide dog to assist me because I'm blind, the developer can't refuse to sell to me and the resort cannot deny me access with my guide dog (assuming I can prove my need for the guide dog), although the resort might be permitted to charge me certain amounts not charged to others.

Further, once a resort or an exchange company or an individual owner decides to rent weeks at the resort, the resort becomes subject to the rental rules of the Act, making it a requirement to allow assisted access to that blind (or similarly affected) renter.

It violates the Act to deny permission for guide dog access, because without the guide dog, the blind person would not have equal opportunity to access, use and enjoy the timeshare.

I have gotten deeply involved in this issue twice because of no-pet or limited-size pet policies at separate condo developments (also "deeded private property") with the eventual result comparable to what I have indicated. In each instance, we got expert legal help, received written legal opinions and did our own research to validate the conclusion. Although in each case we wanted to comply, we wanted to be on firm legal grounds to be prepared for the objections from the anti-pet sentiment in the communities.


----------



## Bootleg (Feb 24, 2006)

I simply speak from direct experience.

I have had members call and request availability in certain resorts, then inform me that they are handicapped and that the resort *has* to accommodate them. Many resorts state clearly in their information page that they are not handicap equipped. Others state that they do not permit animals of any kind. 

If someone wishes to take issue with the resort(s) directly, knock yourself out. The exchange companies are not an enforcement division of the government or the ADA, so they cannot compel resorts to change their operating procedures to suit the opinions of individuals.

This issue will only be settled when someone challenges a resort and it becomes a matter of law.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 24, 2006)

and that is when your resort is taken to court - and believe me the resort will lost the case.

it goes to federal not state court.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 24, 2006)

The kind of bigotry normally exhibited by some against pets is just narrow-mindedness and usually the result of intransigence.  Don't bother asking why some people are like that, nor trying to convince them otherwise.  It's not going to happen.  Accept it for what it is, roll your eyes (even if only internally), and don't lose a minute's sleep over it.


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 25, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> and that is when your resort is taken to court - and believe me the resort will lost the case.
> 
> it goes to federal not state court.



I think it would still depend on when the place in question was built (they are not likely to make some historic place handicap accessible if it will really ruin the historic look). 

And some older places cannot be modified without extensive and expensive renovations--if to modify you'd essentially have to tear the place down, that is not likely to be enforced, either. They're grandfathered in.

As to the pet issue--the bona fide service animal is one thing, but every other pet is a different issue, and like smokers, are not a protected class.


----------



## tigerdog (Feb 25, 2006)

Not Street Talk, but The Timeshare Beat. See *Pet Friendly Timeshare Resorts* at http://www.thetimesharebeat.com/petfriendly.htm


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 25, 2006)

Gadabout said:
			
		

> I think it would still depend on when the place in question was built (they are not likely to make some historic place handicap accessible if it will really ruin the historic look).
> 
> And some older places cannot be modified without extensive and expensive renovations--if to modify you'd essentially have to tear the place down, that is not likely to be enforced, either. They're grandfathered in.
> 
> As to the pet issue--the bona fide service animal is one thing, but every other pet is a different issue, and like smokers, are not a protected class.



I am sorry - but our condo lost the case and had to fix it...

you are in a federal court -not state - they will up hold the federal laws.


----------



## mamiecarter (Feb 26, 2006)

*Wish my dogs could come too!*

I would be so happy if timeshare resorts even had kenels attached so  could take my two toy dogs along and take them out during the day. 

Silverleaf makes money by allowing pets. I just don't live near a silverleaf. Catering to pet lovers is big bussiness. Most resorts just haven't had the flexibility to take advantage of that market.

Part of the solution would be requiring a veternarian  or similar athority to certify that a pet was not a social menace. Most pit bulls and similar martial beeds are sweet as pie if they are raised as a family pets.

If you don't agree with me I hereby denounce you as "rude."  Come on TUGers, disagremments make things more stimulating.


----------



## geekette (Feb 27, 2006)

A local reporter did a story not too long ago about pets as family members.  While I won't stake my life on the guy's research, he found that as more people delay parenthood, the doggies are more like furkids than pets.  Further, people in all age brackets are spending more on their dogs - doggie daycare, doggie fashions, doggie gourmet treats... on and on.  So, I do believe there is a market and that it is growing. 

I have no kids by choice and my dog is my kid (go ahead and snicker, it's fine by me).  We have stayed at several Silverleaf's because they accept dogs.  When we prepare to leave, I do some cleaning of my own because my border collie sheds.  A lot.  Sure, I'm paying an extra fee, but I also know how that fur clogs the vaccuum.  I'm also one that ALWAYS picks up after my doggie.  I don't expose anyone to my dog that doesn't want to interact with her.  She's my kid and she's with me.  She's not much of a barker and if she has occasion to let a "woof" fly while inside, we quiet her immediately.  She doesn't have fleas, and I find it interesting that people are convinced that every dog is leaving fleas behind.  But no one is concerned about what the renting general public is bringing in??  And why isn't it presumed that all kids have head lice?

My girl loves taking rides and we always find great parks to hike in.  She doesn't whine and cry in her crate on the rare occasion that we leave her alone at the resort.  She doesn't rip up anything and is housetrained so doesn't soil the interior.  That leaves the problem of dander, which I cannot solve, and those allergic can't solve it.

Problem with leaving my dog behind is that she has excessive energy requirements.  No one I know is going to take her for a run, and it's unlikely they would even take her for a walk if the temps/rain isn't suitable to them.   That said, there are more and more dog-sitting places that are less like kennels and more like my living room.  My dog might be ok there, but she gets stressed when aggressive dogs put her on the defensive.  She gets stressed if she hasn't gotten enough exercise.  She's a bit high-maintenance, but border collies are.

So you see, there are reasons I don't want to leave the princess behind.  She might not be fine in a kennel.  And I don't want to pay $400 to leave her behind.

So, I don't sneak her into resorts that don't want her there and I plan my trips to provide her reasonable pet sitting arrangements the times I can't take her.  And I don't get snippy with the people with the loud sticky kids nor the people that spit gum out on the sidewalks.

[sorry, had to toss one out to keep the pot stirred]


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 27, 2006)

you know both times I left Spicey - once with a vet - the other time with a pet sitter.

It was not good a situation. He knows he is surpose to be with me.  

the vet kennel tried to get him to eat dry food. Spicey will starve first!!! and he did he ate nothing for 5 days and lost several pounds - he only weighted 9 lbs when I left him - when he returned home he weight 5 lbs....

With the pet sitter - he was nice and polite - but again a eating situation. He was given his food in his house - but he still didn't eat enough....

when I take him with me - either in the condo - Celebration World Resort - or in a kennel at WDW - he definitely eats.

he probably eats more in the kennel, than the condo. just because he knows I will feed him other stuff if he doesn't eat his food....

right now he is getting upset with me. I generally don't pack until it time to leave. Well I have been packing for a week now... he is ready to GO!!!

I do take him with me to the stores and things - but it is not the same and he knows it!!!

we are leaving this Friday.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 1, 2006)

*Yahoo News Report on the BIG BUISNESS OF KENNELS*

Saw this in the Yahoo's newsroom and thought someone might find it interesting.  Somehow I just don't think this is what the average timesharer would  pay to kennel their pets on Timeshare Properties.  But if every pet owner spent $150.00 TO $200.00 a day to pamper their pets on timeshare properties I'm sure they'd be  kennels at every timeshare in America.  

People with allergic reaction around animals will not have to worry cause the AVERAGE timesharer not going to spend more money on his pets lodgeing than him-self

Smooth Action 







Finds Pampering Pays By DEBORAH YAO, AP Business Writer 
Mon Feb 27, 12:48 PM ET



WILLOW GROVE, Pa. - Max and Leo race around one of the kennel's two-room doggie suites, still filled with boundless energy even after a day of treats and activities. 

ADVERTISEMENT

"You want me to read a story?" says Sonya DeFazio, a kennel employee sitting cross-legged on the floor with a "Clifford The Big Red Dog" book on her lap.

The bedtime tale at Best Friends Pet Care caps a busy day for Max, a 7-year-old West Highland white terrier, and Leo, a 2-year-old Pomeranian. During their two-day stay, they've already had fitness sessions, walks, play time, ice cream breaks, "suite treats" and bottled water.

The final tab: $57 a day for services and $78 daily for boarding in the 56-square-foot "Boathouse Row" suite, which has a low-lying bed and is decorated with oars, sailboat wallpaper and a framed poster of the Philadelphia landmark for which the room is named. Pets typically stay four to five days.

The nation's pet boarding industry has figured out it doesn't take much persuasion to get pet owners, often guilty about dropping their dog or cat off at a kennel while they head off on vacation, to pay extra for pampering: In the last five years, spending on pet services including boarding and grooming has more than doubled to $2.5 billion, according to the American Pet Products Manufacturers Association in Greenwich, Conn.

"It's the art of the upsell," said Charlotte Reed, a pet trend watcher who is vice president of The National Association of Professional Pet Sitters, in Mt. Laurel, N.J.

From boarding kennels to high-end pet hotels, the perks are growing ever more plentiful. Pet services range from birthday parties and spa treatments (such as massages and aromatherapy) to white-glove packages such as recording your dog's first CD for $1,600.

The extra services, Reed said, can pad a typical pet owner's bill by 30 percent to 35 percent.

Pet owners expect kennels to do more than board — they want their dogs and cats treated like children, said Jim Krack, executive director of ABKA, formerly the American Boarding Kennels Association, in Colorado Springs, Colo.

At Best Friends, a privately held Norwalk, Conn.-based company with 42 locations nationwide, customer demand has driven the growth in pet services, spokeswoman Deb Bennetts said.

Pet services is one of the fastest growing areas of business at PetSmart Inc., the Phoenix-based pet supply and services retail chain that changed its name last year from PetsMart. In the third quarter of 2005, revenues from pet services jumped 24 percent, to $71.5 million, from the same period a year earlier.

PetSmart expects those sales to grow by an additional 20 percent this year and again in 2007.

Since 2001, the chain has opened 35 PetsHotel locations, where one popular feature allows owners to telephone their dogs, which bark back in response, said spokeswoman Jennifer Pflugfelder.

Michael San Filippo, a spokesman for the American Veterinary Medical Association in Schaumburg, Ill., said baby boomers and empty-nesters are helping drive the trend.

"The kids are married or away and this sort of fills a parental need," he said.

When pet owners order services that their pets don't really need, such as nail polish, "it's more for the well-being of the owner," San Filippo said.

"There's probably guilt there," he said. "You might be away on business or vacation and you might be overcompensating with some pampering."

For some pet owners, nothing is too good for their beloved animals. 

At the newly opened Mazzu's Canine & Feline Hotel in Philadelphia, pet guests are greeted with the soothing colors of a spa, a rock wall for a back-to-nature ambiance and scents of lavender. There's room service as well: Sassy, a nearly 3-year-old chocolate Labrador, was hand-delivered a 12-ounce filet mignon dinner at her $125-a-night carpeted suite. The steak was grilled lightly, sliced and served on a gold platter — and set her owners back by $22. 

"I think it's definitely worth it," said Sassy's owner, Christie Graziosi, a Morristown, N.J. resident whose husband's three kids are grown. "Every time my dog has come home from those (boarding kennels) she's usually hoarse because she's been barking. You can tell she wasn't happy there." 

L.A. Dogworks in Los Angeles, which says its customers include Jake Gyllenhaal's Atticus and Nicole Richie's Honeychild and Foxy Cleopatra, offers a "Zen Den" — touted as an "eastern retreat" to promote the "total wellness experience" through massages, aromatherapy and other services. 

Even hotels for humans are getting in on the action. 

In December, New York-based Loews Hotels started "The Hound of Music." The $1,600 package lets dogs ride a limousine to a recording studio, where a voice coach will help them cut their first CD. They can bark or howl along with a guitarist, harmonica player or karaoke beat. Lodging is included. 

So what's next for pets? 

Geriatric services, said Darlene Frudakis, president of PetAg of Hampshire, Ill., a maker of nutritional products for pets that launched its first products for senior pet care last year. 

Frudakis said 75 percent of household pets are past middle age, or around five and older. 

When pets get old and sick, she said, instead of putting them to sleep, they can be checked into pet nursing homes such as Bide-A-Wee's Golden Years Retirement Home in Westhampton, N.Y. 

At Golden Years, cats with similar temperaments are grouped together and play in their own room. Dogs have their own cubicles with bedding. Staff play with the pets and provide daily care, such as medication, cleaning and socialization. 

Darlene Larson, manager of individual giving at New York-based Bide-A-Wee, said the pets can be adopted as well but it's rare due to their age. The retirement home fee is $15,000 for your pet's lifetime. 

"They'll take care of your pet for life," Frudakis said.


----------



## PaigeG (Mar 19, 2006)

*What a spirited Topic*

>Sigh<  When I posted in the Ask RCI forum, I'd searched the BBS and not found this thread.  I guess the bottom line is, MHO is that pets should be accommmodated in more resorts, utilizing whatever methods will make it safe for the allergic (eg, separate units).
   My own problem is that I bought a timeshare prior to pet ownership, then had a bad experience with boarding.  I then inherited a second timeshare that is currently not traded (membership lapsed). The home resort is one we love to go to - But.  They allow pets.  Only for fixed-week owners.  I own a floating week.  Can anyone tell me the sense of that?  I suppose it has to do with regulating what units pets are allowed in, but it seems extraordinarily biased.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 19, 2006)

PaigeG said:
			
		

> The home resort is one we love to go to - But.  They allow pets.  Only for fixed-week owners.  I own a floating week.  Can anyone tell me the sense of that?  I suppose it has to do with regulating what units pets are allowed in, but it seems extraordinarily biased.



It does seem odd, unless only certain units have ever permitted pets even for Weeks owners.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 19, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> Somehow I just don't think this is what the average timesharer would  pay to kennel their pets on Timeshare Properties.  But if every pet owner spent $150.00 TO $200.00 a day to pamper their pets on timeshare properties I'm sure they'd be  kennels at every timeshare in America.



Boarding my dogs costs me $120 a day while I'm on vacation.  Nothing fancy, but it's the one kennel that does not traumatize Booker, so I went with it.

Even if it were offered, I still would not take them to a timeshare, because they don't travel well, they are fairly active, and I would not be comfortable having to keep them on a leash or in a room for 24 hours a day, and I would feel guilty doing anything and leaving them behind in the room/kennel.  In addition, the horror stories about airlines and pets really scare me and make it so that I would never take them on a plane.


----------



## Bootleg (Mar 19, 2006)

mamiecarter said:
			
		

> I would be so happy if timeshare resorts even had kenels attached so  could take my two toy dogs along and take them out during the day.
> 
> Silverleaf makes money by allowing pets. I just don't live near a silverleaf. Catering to pet lovers is big bussiness. Most resorts just haven't had the flexibility to take advantage of that market.
> 
> ...



Mamie - There is a Silverleaf in western Massachusetts, the Oak n' Spruce in South Lee, which is frequently avaliable, and usually offers 2 bedroom units.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 20, 2006)

*Club Intrawest dropped the ball on a pet friendly timeshare at Whistler*

Thought you'd all like to know...........

A brokerage company located in Whistler village told me that Club Intrawest lost the option to build  (69 units) pet friendly timeshare in Whistler.

The real problem is sales have leveled out in the Whistler area.

Smooth Action


----------



## sailor7 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Snowater - No Pets*

Contrary to an earlier post Snowater (in Glacier, Washington) does not allow exchangers to bring their pets.


----------



## gfgallegos (Mar 21, 2006)

*Getting out of timeshares*

My Yorkie Terriers are my kids--won't travel without them.  I've therefore sold my two timeshares because of no pets allowed (bought the timeshares before I got the kids).  Can instead rent condos from owners who allow pets.   Also have stayed at Best Westerns and they are all over the US.  Actually better to be able to move around on vacation and see more things than have to stay in one place.

I expect that resorts will eventually get the message that they are missing out on a big portion of the market and more will decide to reserve certain specially designed units (like with tile floors) to accomodate pets.  Just hope they aren't smoking rooms.  I would rather stay in a pets allowed room than a smoking unit.

So, Bye bye Pueblo Bonitos... and Hello Best Westerns!


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 21, 2006)

LaQuinta is good about allowing pets too...


----------



## Gadabout (Mar 21, 2006)

gfgallegos said:
			
		

> I expect that resorts will eventually get the message that they are missing out on a big portion of the market and more will decide to reserve certain specially designed units (like with tile floors) to accomodate pets.  Just hope they aren't smoking rooms.  I would rather stay in a pets allowed room than a smoking unit.



But this is exactly what has happened with more and more states going non-smoking. Sometimes it took laws but in many cases, especially restaurants, they saw that more and more of their clientele did not smoke, and changed voluntarily. They did not lose business as a result. We had stopped going to several restaurants because of their smoking policies, and let them know that, too.

To me, a better case can be made for banning pets than allowing them. If someone gets bitten by a dog at a TS, I'm sure the next party sued after the owner is the TS for allowing the dog. Now, if a TS wanted to minimize its exposure and still allow pets, it could have rules like proof of vaccination, mandatory leashing and muzzling of dogs (I don't know if there is such a thing as a "meow not bite" muzzle for cats, and what do you do about the claws?   ) while on TS property, and also require a mandatory $1 million binder on the pet paid for by the owner (they do this sort of thing for itinerant craft vendors while at those huge craft fairs).  But then I don't know how many people would want to pay higher MFs for an animal control person's salary at their TS, either.

Bear in mind that I do like dogs and cats. I just don't know if there is a real, overwhelmingly large market that would justify converting no-pet TS to pet-friendly ones (in any percentage).  I do think that there is enough of a market for new TS that are set up from the get-go to be pet-friendly, but that presupposes they don't mind that they could lose the non-pet people market.


----------



## geekette (Mar 21, 2006)

I understand the allergy factor, but muzzle my dog?  I don't take my dog to the playground or to visit other units, so she's not gonna bite anyone.  

I'll pay the extra cleaning fee, I'll train to receive Canine Good Citizen cert and I'll scoop her poop.  But my girl has never come close to biting anyone and has never been muzzled at the vet, either.  A muzzle rule would keep me outa that place, too.

CGC is a good standard.  It's proof that your dog can handle itself.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 21, 2006)

*Club Intrawest was studying an option to build a Pet Frendly timeshare*

A brokerage company located in Whistler village told me that Club Intrawest lost the option to build (69 units) pet friendly timeshare in Whistler.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Club Intrawest intended to build a 100% (Pet Friendly) Resident type timeshare where all members would  be required to purchase a mimimum of (4) fixed weeks.   

Club Intrawest put out questionaires thru-out Whistler Village to gage the Pet Frendly Market and HAD VERY LITTLE RESPONSE.  Therefore Club Intrawest let the option to build drop.  


Smooth Action


----------



## Gadabout (Mar 22, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> I understand the allergy factor, but muzzle my dog?  I don't take my dog to the playground or to visit other units, so she's not gonna bite anyone.
> 
> I'll pay the extra cleaning fee, I'll train to receive Canine Good Citizen cert and I'll scoop her poop.  But my girl has never come close to biting anyone and has never been muzzled at the vet, either.  A muzzle rule would keep me outa that place, too.
> 
> CGC is a good standard.  It's proof that your dog can handle itself.



 To an extent, yes, but just imagine this scenario:

You're walking with your dog on the TS sidewalk, no muzzle, on a very hot, scorcher-type day. Small child, say a toddler, walking by with or without parent next to them, decides to pull Doggy's tail or try to pet your animal without your permission, and gets bitten. Even the nicest, best-trained dog  can be cranky and bite on a hot day, whether provoked or not. The owner would still be responsible, because the law does not hold very young children responsible for their actions, and probably would not hold the parents responsible either. The muzzle would have prevented the injury.  It is just something to think about.

Now, when we're out with our dog on a leash, if some child asks to pet, I  take their hand in mine, and we both pet the dog together. But not everyone asks, and I'd much rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## geekette (Mar 22, 2006)

I understand what you're saying, and I have a scar on my hand from childhood that proves I know what an anxious dog might do.  I was standing there watching the dog, which had been tied to a fence all day.  the starters pistol went off, and I had dog on me.  I had not touched the dog.  Case of wrong place/wrong time.  It can happen.

My dog has always been around kids, including infants, and has never shown the tiniest bit of anxiety (we don't have kids so I'm not talking about anyone in her pack).  I know this, because I know my dog well, and have always been tuned in to how she's feeling.  I know when she's getting stressed, and I remove her from the stressor.  Kids aren't it, she's super-patient with them.

We had a problem with the jumpey-biteys when she was very young, and she never did it to anyone but me, and I worked very hard to determine what causes it and how to calm her back down.  I'm not a casual dog owner, I'm a border collie owner and a student of canine behavior.  

Suffice to say, if my dog is stressed, that kid ain't coming near us.  

But, not everyone is as tuned in and I would agree, this kid could get bit.  But I will guarantee you, it won't be by my dog.


----------



## geekette (Mar 22, 2006)

and by the way, why isn't this hypothetical dog-tail-pulling kid being supervised?  Why hasn't he been trained by his parents not go up to an animal and start poking it?

Pets aren't the entire problem.


----------



## Gadabout (Mar 22, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> and by the way, why isn't this hypothetical dog-tail-pulling kid being supervised?  Why hasn't he been trained by his parents not go up to an animal and start poking it?
> 
> Pets aren't the entire problem.



That's true, but often sidewalks are narrow, and you can't avoid brushing up against an animal, which could trigger a bite response (maybe the dog thinks it's a fly or something similar and goes to snap without thinking). Or the dog (on leash, mind you) walks up to the child, tail wagging. Or an adult's hand brushes against a dog accidentally, triggering a reaction from the dog. Or the child, being small, passing by a good-sized dog, has a tail wagged in her face, and naturally raises a hand to brush it away.  

Regardless of what the child does, the assumption is that the owner is supposed to have total control over the dog at all times.  People shouldn't have to lift their children up in the air to avoid someone's dog, which I have had to do on occasion....

I also see people who, instead of properly keeping their dog at heel, giving them 10 feet or more of leash/lead to play with, and no way are they able to pull the dog away in time, should something happen.

I realize that you and others here are responsible dog owners, but it only takes a few to ruin it for all.


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2006)

*Is there no end to the silly hypothetical situations???*



			
				Gadabout said:
			
		

> That's true, but often sidewalks are narrow, and you can't avoid brushing up against an animal, which could trigger a bite response (maybe the dog thinks it's a fly or something similar and goes to snap without thinking).



I think my dogs can tell the difference between a person and "a fly or something similar".

Must we endure these endless anti-pet-at-timeshare posts EVERY time someone wants some information about the very few timeshares which allow pets?


----------



## Keitht (Mar 22, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> Must we endure these endless anti-pet-at-timeshare posts EVERY time someone wants some information about the very few timeshares which allow pets?



I'm certainly not 'anti-pet-at-timeshare'.  If I was I wouldn't have purchased at my home resort as pets are allowed in ALL units there.  The problem arises with the logistics of a non-pet resort trying to become 'pet friendly'.  What becomes of anybody who purchased there originally _because_ it was pet free?  If a resort decides to build and run kennels for visiting pets, who pays for them?  It's odds on that there would be an imbalance between the number of kennel units and the number of people wanting to use them on a week to week basis.  How would that be handled if an owner arrives and there is nowhere for their pet because exchangers have already booked them?
I genuinely believe that expecting a resort to change policy from not permitting pets to permitting pets is difficult if not impossible to manage.
The only exception I can see is if a resort build additional units with 'pets permitted' as part of the contract.  Even then the problem of earlier purchasers who don't want animals on site is not being addressed.


----------



## Gadabout (Mar 22, 2006)

Steve,

I am not anti-pet either--but I agree with KeithT. If a TS is designed up front to be pet-friendly, everyone buying in is made aware of that, and is okay with all the added expenses, liabilities, potential for extra income, great. Would I buy in or stay there? No, and that is a choice I can make after I know the facts. 

But trying to change over a TS that was previously non-pet, that's different. Is the TS prepared to buy out owners in order to bring in new owners who want pets? How much are they willing to pay those owners to leave? Is it fair to people who don't travel with their pets to make them foot all the bills/liability etc. upgrading for those who do? 

And that's why I wonder if there really is a significant market share for people travelling with pets. I know there is a market share, but not the size of that market share, or how much they're willing to pay.


----------



## geekette (Mar 22, 2006)

Sure, the logistics of a change-over are many and can get complex.  Added-on units are a decent solution, and for those that never wanted pets on their property, if you just grant a bit of space for dog-walking, that's all I need.  We typically seek out the larger parks during the day anyway, so we wouldn't need access to the entire property.  I'll pay for the privilege of bringing my dog and I would expect that fee to go towards the upkeep of the units added on.  Sell those units to people with dogs, or those that are ok with having pets in the units.

Market share is growing, sorry I have no ready stats to base that on.  More of us have pets instead of kids, so the pets are our kids (bash me all you want, I have a furkid).  I see stuff all the time in our local paper about how "pet spending" is going thru the roof.  It's there in the mainstream, if not the hardcore ts folks.

Silverleaf is onto something.  Plenty of activities for the kids, big resort for walking the dog, a VERY REASONABLE fee for being able to bring the dog, and all the units I've stayed in have at least nice, if not VERY PLUSH.  I've stayed with them 3 times in the last year.  Their mf are high, but it's not because of the dogs, it's the wide variety of activities and amenities.

If you take a poll, you have to cast a broad enuf net over a large enuf base throughout the various regions.  Don't forget to stretch that net to Indy - we just got our 4th Bark Park and have plenty of doggie bakeries and other dog-friendly areas and have plenty of doggie sports.   No timeshares, tho, since we aren't exactly a hotbed for tourism.  

Whistler votes no, great, the people that live near the resort can leave their doggies home for the few hours they'd be at the resort - how is this significant?  I'd visit Whistler if only my dog were allowed.  catch 22.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 22, 2006)

*Whistler's pet owners voted with their absents of  their pocket-book*

Whistler votes no, great, the people that live near the resort can leave their doggies home for the few hours they'd be at the resort - how is this significant? I'd visit Whistler if only my dog were allowed. catch 22. 

________________________________________________________________

Whistler did not vote no to Pet Friendly timeshares.  Whistler's City Father put out an option to timeshare developers to build one.   Pet owners voted no by not being willing to pay for it.

Developers do not build timeshares out of the goodness of their hearts.   EVERYTHING ALWAYS FOLLOWS THE MONEY.      AND THEN AND ONLY THEN.....will....TIMESHARES FOR PET OWNERS BE BUILT. 

This thread started with WISH MY DOG COULD COME TOO from mamiecarter.  Wishing is not going to do it.......you got to open your pocket book.    I'm all for the construction of brand new pet friendly timeshares bought and maintained by the many Pet owners interested in traveling with their pets.

mamiecarter 
TUG Member


BBS Reg. Date: Jun 19, 05
Location: jersey city nj
Posts: 47  Wish my dogs could come too! 



Smooth Action


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 22, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> I think my dogs can tell the difference between a person and "a fly or something similar".
> 
> Must we endure these endless anti-pet-at-timeshare posts EVERY time someone wants some information about the very few timeshares which allow pets?



We are actually thinking of taking our fur baby to Carmel CA to stay at Doris Day's hotel.   I hear the little town is in a beautiful part of California, and her hotel is beyond pet friendly!!!    

I'm a Doris Day fan-addict!    I grew up watching her tv show and my mother (who's in her 70's now) loves her too.   The 2 of us have "girls night out" every couple of months, where I go over and spend the night with her and we watch Doris Day DVD's.   I purchased Doris's complete movie collection several years ago, and I'm now in the process of changing the VHS tapes over to DVD as they become available.


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2006)

*OT - Doris Day*

It's been at least 20 years since I saw this particular episode, and I can't even remember which one, or much of it at all, but it included a song called "Weeds in the Garden of my Heart" and it has never fallen out of my head.


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2006)

> Whistler did not vote no to Pet Friendly timeshares.  Whistler's City Father put out an option to timeshare developers to build one.   Pet owners voted no by not being willing to pay for it.
> 
> Developers do not build timeshares out of the goodness of their hearts.   EVERYTHING ALWAYS FOLLOWS THE MONEY.      AND THEN AND ONLY THEN.....will....TIMESHARES FOR PET OWNERS BE BUILT.
> 
> This thread started with WISH MY DOG COULD COME TOO from mamiecarter.  Wishing is not going to do it.......you got to open your pocket book.    I'm all for the construction of brand new pet friendly timeshares bought and maintained by the many Pet owners interested in traveling with their pets.



I'm sorry, there's something I'm still not getting:  who was actually asked?   Pet owners in Whistler wouldn't need a timeshare because they live there.  If they aren't timesharing people, that just doubles the nay vote.  Did they ask anyone outside of Whistler?  How did they take the poll?  

I'm not trying to be difficult, there's just some pieces of the puzzle missing.  And I agree, it is all money.  Always will be.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 23, 2006)

I would assume they were asking the people who were there for their sales pitch - plus current owners.

people who were interested in that particiular timeshare.

Spicey is a cat. but he has been trained since he was little (food works wonders with cat) to allow little kids to pet him.... he will actually (if allowed) run up to little children.

he has never bitten anyone (I don't count - he hates baths and getting his fur brushed)....

but when he is outside he is on a lease. when a child comes up and looks like they want to pet him - I generally will get down on that child level - so they know I am serious and tell them to be carefully....

of course Spicey thinks everyone is there to see HIM.....  

now there are a few situations when I will hold him. first when some people make it plain that they hate or are scare of cats....'

secondly when I feel (okay I don't know) this person is a bully...

he doesn't understand either response - he thinks he is the cutest thing on 4 feet.... so I hold him until these people are gone.


----------



## Gadabout (Mar 23, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> Sure, the logistics of a change-over are many and can get complex.  Added-on units are a decent solution, and for those that never wanted pets on their property, if you just grant a bit of space for dog-walking, that's all I need.  We typically seek out the larger parks during the day anyway, so we wouldn't need access to the entire property.  I'll pay for the privilege of bringing my dog and I would expect that fee to go towards the upkeep of the units added on.  Sell those units to people with dogs, or those that are ok with having pets in the units.
> 
> Market share is growing, sorry I have no ready stats to base that on.  More of us have pets instead of kids, so the pets are our kids (bash me all you want, I have a furkid).  I see stuff all the time in our local paper about how "pet spending" is going thru the roof.  It's there in the mainstream, if not the hardcore ts folks.
> 
> ...



But would pet owners be willing to pay 100% for separate parking, separate management and check-in, gating of the entire pet area (including around those particular buildings), along with someone (or a camera on 24/7) checking to see that dogs/cats stay in that area only and not be walked or escape into any of the rest of the TS? And how do you deal with constantly barking dogs (like you have with any kennel situation)?

I mean, people often can't even get together to agree on spending money for SA most of the time, I doubt you could get a majority of owners to vote on spending money purely for pets' and pets' owners' benefit only. 

And yes, I too see the doggie bakeries, bark parks, etc. but again, I don't know how it translates to percentage of people actually wanting to *travel* with their pets (I don't understand why you would take your watchdog with you if one reason to have the dog is to bark at potential home invaders....). 

I know a lot of people who want to travel with pets do the RV thing, because they can go to a no-pets hotel every so often, yet still have their pet with them, and not pay any extra for bringing it (and they do pay extra for the pet in an RV park). I don't know how TS are set up for RV parking. Thousand Trails may be the exception in that it is set up for RVers.


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2006)

Gadabout said:
			
		

> But would pet owners be willing to pay 100% for separate parking, separate management and check-in, gating of the entire pet area (including around those particular buildings), along with someone (or a camera on 24/7) checking to see that dogs/cats stay in that area only and not be walked or escape into any of the rest of the TS? And how do you deal with constantly barking dogs (like you have with any kennel situation)?
> 
> I mean, people often can't even get together to agree on spending money for SA most of the time, I doubt you could get a majority of owners to vote on spending money purely for pets' and pets' owners' benefit only.
> 
> ...



While I think you're going a bit overboard on the extreme separation, I'll play:  how much??

No way in hell I'd leave my dog home by herself.  I care about her way more than a break-in.  Security is not why I have a dog - I'm telling you, the dog lover movement is not about having a _pet_, they are surrogate children.  Just because you don't see the dog in the backseat doesn't mean it isn't there.  They are a part of the family, not an accessory.  

Constantly barking dogs?  No, mine is in my unit with me, family A has theirs in their unit with them and so on.  this has not been a problem at the dog-friendly resorts I've been to - my dog would have told me if it were and if she didn't, I surely would have heard from management.   Mine isn't much of a barker, which is not to say she doesn't, but we have it under control and she loses privileges if she doesn't control herself.  Kennel atmosphere?  Are you building a kennel with a secure dog park or timeshare units that accomodate dogs?  Security camera to ensure dogs don't escape the Fort Knox you're building?  That's ridiculous. Separate check-in and management?  why?

I'd say, if that's what you want to build, no, I don't want that.  I want a nice peaceful environment like everyone else, I just want to include my furkid.  Turn it into Alcatraz and *no one * would want to buy in.  I support reasonable measures.  I don't support total fear of animals measures.  

RV rental - sure, that'd be great, I grew up doing that.  After we put too many miles too quickly on the rvs we owned, Mom and Dad upgraded to a bus.  Here's teh problem - WAY TOO EXPENSIVE.   Aside from the flat rental, there is per mile and gasoline.  If the per-mile went away and there was a reasonable mileage cap, that I could live with.  We never paid extra in RV parks to have dogs with us.  This must be a new thing.  There are at least 2 other timeshare properties with camping, one in Wisc and the other in VA.


----------



## KristinB (Mar 23, 2006)

Just my two cents...

We have three dogs and two cats, and pets are the only "kids" we ever will have.  We spend what some people consider to be outrageous sums of money on their health care. (Two examples: we have one dog who will hopefully make it to his 18th birthday this summer because we successfully treated his cancer with surgery and chemo four years ago, and we have another who's 11 and acts much like a puppy because we had hip surgery for her two years ago.)  We have had the same vet for 17 years, and even though we moved out of her area, we still travel back to see her instead of changing vets.  We can't even say that about our own doctors!

But when we go on vacation, we pay someone to stay at our home and take care of the furkids in an environment that's familiar and in which they're comfortable.  I love my dogs, but they wouldn't want to do everything that we do on vacation, and I don't see any reason to bring them along only to leave them in an unfamiliar condo or kennel.  I also wouldn't want to put my dogs through the stress and danger of air travel if that was involved.

That said, if I only had one dog, and was going on a vacation within driving distance, and it was more of an outdoorsy kind of vacation, then I might be more inclined to bring him with us.  I'd probably buy a property like Silverleaf that I would use instead of exchange.  So I can understand people who want to do so.  I miss my guys terribly when we're on vacation, and usually end up approaching random people walking their dogs just to get a "fix".   

But I also have to deal with the fact that my brother and one of my close friends cannot spend more than a very short time in my home because of their allergies -- they have terrible asthma.  So I can understand that perspective as well.

My guess is that the number of pet-friendly travel options will continue to increase, though.  If the number of people who want pet-friendly options outnumber those with allergies (I have no idea if they do or not), then perhaps it will be more financially advantageous for the timeshare developers to address this issue.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 23, 2006)

*Deal ..  Or  ..  No  Deal    ........ Silents*

I'm sorry, there's something I'm still not getting: who was actually asked? Pet owners in Whistler wouldn't need a timeshare because they live there. If they aren't timesharing people, that just doubles the nay vote. Did they ask anyone outside of Whistler? How did they take the poll? 


OK,

In a previous post I had said that Club Intrawest left questionaires thru-out Whistler Villages effectively asking all tourist if they were interested in buying into an (ALL) 100% Pet Friendly timeshare.  Although Club Intrawest intentions was to build fixed weeks, the flyer's questions did covered all aspects of the timeshare industry. 

Club Intrawest is owned by INTRAWEST INDUSTRIES...and...INTRAWEST INDUSTRIES owns the rights to all the ski-lifts and many stores thru-out Whistler Village.  INTRAWEST INDUSTRIES leases all the Mountains around Whistler Villages from the Canadian Government. 

Whistler is just about a 100% vacation land where if you live there you are retired or season-ly employed therefore I doubt live-in residents influenced or doubled the nay vote.  .....The real truth was it was up to the tourists to vote by filling out a flyer...a flyer that shouted         ....................      "HEY  PET OWNERS......                    GOOD NEWS"...........I guess you could have heard a pin drop on that idea..........complete utter SILENTS....... 

 Perhaps ......the average Pet owning tourist do not want to PAY the HIGH COST and MAINTENCE FEES required for timeshareing with their pet or pets at an (ALL) 100% Pet Friendly Timeshare in Whistler Canada.  

If this thread were only about Pet Owners requesting information about where the Pet Friendly timeshare might be found,  you'd see no negative entries enterred by your fellow tuggers   Its those questions from Pet Owners asking why a non-pet timeshare such as Worldmark can't add kennels and convert a few rooms for their furry friends to stay with them in.  They continuously ignore the health and other issues already presented by the timesharers that have invested into the non-pet world such as WORLDMARK.

Well ..... I guess it doesn't hurt to ask...but...please don't wonder  why the majority of non-pet timesharers want to stay completely 100% non pet timeshares.  Just know that a MAJORITY of these owners would have never bought a timeshare such as WorldMark if you could bring your furry friends there.  There is even a remote chance that WorldMark could have failed under that concept and might not exist today.  Someone just asked about that Pet Friendly timeshare called SILVERLEAF and the reviews did not sound so good.  POOR TRADER, MANAGEMENT PROBLEMS AND HIGH MAINTENCE FEES for starters.

Smooth Action


----------



## Steve (Mar 23, 2006)

*The Four Seasons Experience*

I think most people would agree that the Four Seasons Aviara and Scottsdale resorts are a couple of the finer timeshare properties in the United States.

Remarkably, they allow pets WITHOUT a huge wall dividing pet friendly from anti-pet, without kennels, without separate parking areas, and without separate management and check in lobbies.  

I may be going out on a limb here, but I also think it's fairly safe to say that the demand for these resorts is pretty high...despite all of the people here on TUG who enjoy declaring that they will NEVER stay in a resort that allows pets.  

Perhaps, just perhaps, it really IS possible for a quality resort to allow pets without:

1) ruining demand for their property

2) being sued out of existence by those with allergies and/or those who are bitten by all the out of control dogs running amok on the grounds


----------



## KristinB (Mar 23, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Was parking car in the Rustic Inn for lunch.  Watched a family in a large van put on a red coat on a little dog...
> 
> Thought it was a bit warm for the coat.....until I saw the printing on both sides of it....SERVICE DOG...Looked like ma was in charge of carrying the little dog in...   THe outside dining on the pier is not ready (distroyed by the storm), so they sat indoors.
> 
> Don't know what service it provided....everyone seemed fine in the parking lot.... This big family of travelers may have found a solution......is anyone surprised?



Ken,

There are a number of different kinds of Service Dogs.  

It's quite possible that the dog you saw was a Hearing Dog, a Seizure Alert Dog, or a Psychiatric Assistance Dog (such as for people with Autism, PTSD, or Panic Disorder).

These dogs come in many sizes and breeds, unlike service dogs for the blind or mobility-impaired (which tend to be larger dogs such as labs and shepards).  Many of these dogs are rescues from shelters.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 25, 2006)

*Silent*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think most people would agree that the Four Seasons Aviara and Scottsdale resorts are a couple of the finer timeshare properties in the United States.

Remarkably, they allow pets WITHOUT a huge wall dividing pet friendly from anti-pet, without kennels, without separate parking areas, and without separate management and check in lobbies. 

I may be going out on a limb here, but I also think it's fairly safe to say that the demand for these resorts is pretty high...despite all of the people here on TUG who enjoy declaring that they will NEVER stay in a resort that allows pets. 

Perhaps, just perhaps, it really IS possible for a quality resort to allow pets without:

1) ruining demand for their property

2) being sued out of existence by those with allergies and/or those who are bitten by all the out of control dogs running amok on the grounds 


________________________________________________________________

Steve,

Again, I find it strange. ...... All the silents.......You have posted some pet friendly resorts that except pets and there is complete silents.

I mean where are all the questions about where these resorts are located....? .......How much does it cost?  Do they have sidewalks for walking your pet?  Do they have Pet stores near by?  Do they allow all kinds of Pets......can I bring my duck?


Smooth Action


----------



## Gadabout (Mar 25, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> Perhaps, just perhaps, it really IS possible for a quality resort to allow pets without:
> 
> 1) ruining demand for their property
> 
> 2) being sued out of existence by those with allergies and/or those who are bitten by all the out of control dogs running amok on the grounds



No one is saying that a resort can't be nice if it allows pets, just as I would agree that you can have nice resorts which allow smoking, but that doesn't mean I would want to stay at (or buy into) either type of resort. That's my choice (and anyone else's) to make.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> I mean where are all the questions about where these resorts are located....? .......How much does it cost?  Do they have sidewalks for walking your pet?  Do they have Pet stores near by?  Do they allow all kinds of Pets......can I bring my duck?



I think most of us here know enough about the Four Seasons Aviara and Scottsdale that we don't need to ask where they are or how much they cost.  Clearly they would have sidewalks, and there are pet stores everywhere.  As to whether they will allow particular kinds of pets, why would someone ask that here?  Wouldn't such a question be more appropriately addressed to the resort itself?


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 26, 2006)

*Aflacks*

I think most of us here know enough about the Four Seasons Aviara and Scottsdale that we don't need to ask where they are or how much they cost. Clearly they would have sidewalks, and there are pet stores everywhere. As to whether they will allow particular kinds of pets, why would someone ask that here? Wouldn't such a question be more appropriately addressed to the resort itself?
__________________

HOC,

The Four Seasons I have stayed at do not allow Ducks. I have seens some pretty disgusting sidewallks at some resorts I wouldn't walk my duck on.   I have never heard of a Scottsdale, and WHY wouldn't a pet owner (eager to find houseing for their extended family while vacationing)not ask those questions here?

Smooth Action





P.S.  "SCOTTSDALE" does sound like a great name for a handsome breed of dogs doesn't it?


----------



## KenK (Mar 26, 2006)

They let ducks in  the Peabody Hotels.  Of course, they are willing to pay a human team to watch after them.

I want to see a guest with a duck on a leash check it!  

I think it comes down to $$$ for maintance.

Was a Teacher of the Handicapped and Learning Disabilitiy Consultant a too many years not to know that animals can be used to help with many disabilities.  But I also see blue  hang tags in lots of cars that don't need them.  Many love to brag about it.  

I would assume many would do the same so their pet could stay with them.  I hate people to take advantage like that, and they do.  I guess I'm not as trusting as most here.  It just irks me that folks could do this. (I know, we all have some kind of handicap....).  I could use 5 hang tags & 3 service animals, but not a duck 


http://www.peabodyhotelgroup.com/peabody_hotels/peabody_duck.cfm


----------



## KristinB (Mar 26, 2006)

Ken,

I agree with you -- there are able-bodied people who use handicapped tags and take handicapped spaces away from people who really need them.  I also know that there are people who are accused of scamming because they have what are known as "hidden disabilities" (such as cancer, heart, or lung disease which prevents them from walking very far).  Knowing this, I prefer to give people the benefit of the doubt, that's all...

I still think it's more likely than not that the dog you saw was actually a service dog -- yes, I guess I'm trusting!


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 26, 2006)

*Million dollar dog*

When President Franklin D. Rooselvelt sent a Navy Ship back to find the family dog SPARKY his opponents complained that the President had waisted the taxspayer's money.

On a major address to Congress that went out on the radio to the nation the President said...... now I don't mind these vicious attack on my dog Sparky.  Neither does the first lady or my family mind these mean things said about Sparky.......BUT......there was a long hesitation while the president adjusted his glasses and looked out at the congressmen..............     SPARKY ....DOES MIND......THE MEAN THINGS SAID ABOUT HIM ..... ........laughter covered up the rest of the President's speech   .......

No-one ever said anything mean about Sparky again.

Smooth Action


----------



## geekette (Mar 26, 2006)

> Steve,
> 
> Again, I find it strange. ...... All the silents.......You have posted some pet friendly resorts that except pets and there is complete silents.
> 
> ...



This is not information I need someone else to retrieve for me.  I've been to several Silverleaf's; I can easily open my atlas to see how many major parks are near; cost is gonna be way less than boarding Fluffy; sidewalks aren't of great use when nature calls and I don't care about that anyway - me and doggy are "off-road equipped";  I don't need pet stores as I bring what I need.  

Don't read anything into my not quizzing the crap out of everyone concerning each listing - pets allowed lists haven't grown substantially so I'm pretty familiar with what's on the list.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 26, 2006)

my problem is I don't go anywhere I can't DRIVE to in around 15 hours....

now someday when I am retired - I will see more of the US - maybe even Mexico and the Carribean - but right now the South is great for me....  

so I really appreciate CWR in Orlando..... I do wish another one closer to me was around - but I guess I will be happy in Orlando.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 27, 2006)

*One bad apple*

And I don't get snippy with the people with the loud sticky kids nor the people that spit gum out on the sidewalks.

------------------------------------------

Sure, the logistics of a change-over are many and can get complex. Added-on units are a decent solution, and for those that never wanted pets on their property, if you just grant a bit of space for dog-walking, that's all I need. We typically seek out the larger parks during the day anyway, so we wouldn't need access to the entire property. I'll pay for the privilege of bringing my dog and I would expect that fee to go towards the upkeep of the units added on. Sell those units to people with dogs, or those that are ok with having pets in the units.
___________________________________________________________________________________





Geekette,

I mentioned sidewalks cause of your earlier post.



In Seattle, Washington there are many fine Pet Owners.  These owners asked the City Fathers to set aside some Pet Friendly Parks and they promised to not bring their Pet to the Non-Pet Parks.  Signs went up stateing whether it was a Pet or NON-Pet freindly park. 
Wouldn't you just know it...... Pet owners continue to bring their Pets to the POSTED Non-Pet Park.  

Perhaps the majority of TIMESHAREING Dog owners  would obey the rules, and keep their Pets to your above mentioned "BIT OF SPACE"  but it takes only ONE bad apple to ruin it for everybody.   

Smooth Action


----------



## geekette (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahhh, yes, the sidewalk that my doggie and an unsupervised child share and brush by each other!

I don't think I get snippy and hope I didn't sound that way?  If so, apologies all around, it was unintended.

Spitting gum on a sidewalk is just plain rude, but I learned long ago to SAY NOTHING or risk a very unpleasant confrontation with parents that let their kids do ANYTHING.  *Please note*, I am not talking about _all parents or all kids_, but I think we have all met 'that family' that lets their kids believe the world is their toilet.  I can't change em and won't ever try again - trying to teach manners can get you attacked.  I mind my own business.


----------



## Gadabout (Mar 27, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> Ahhh, yes, the sidewalk that my doggie and an unsupervised child share and brush by each other!
> 
> I don't think I get snippy and hope I didn't sound that way?  If so, apologies all around, it was unintended.
> 
> Spitting gum on a sidewalk is just plain rude, but I learned long ago to SAY NOTHING or risk a very unpleasant confrontation with parents that let their kids do ANYTHING.  *Please note*, I am not talking about _all parents or all kids_, but I think we have all met 'that family' that lets their kids believe the world is their toilet.  I can't change em and won't ever try again - trying to teach manners can get you attacked.  I mind my own business.



Yes, I have even seen a parent do the "diaper-free" training with a 2-3 yr. old child on a public street. This was not an emergency situation, which I would understand, where there were either no restrooms or the businesses were being nasty and not letting you use the facilities (and definitely no business for you!). This was within oh, 25 feet of a public restroom. Go figure.


----------



## geekette (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG!  You witnessed the LITERAL "the world is your toilet"!  

yikes.


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 30, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> Club Intrawest intended to build a 100% (Pet Friendly) Resident type timeshare where all members would  be required to purchase a mimimum of (4) fixed weeks.
> 
> Club Intrawest put out questionaires thru-out Whistler Village to gage the Pet Frendly Market and HAD VERY LITTLE RESPONSE.  Therefore Club Intrawest let the option to build drop.



I never heard about this being a Club Intrawest development, but Intrawest Corp. is planning to develop a 100% pet friendly building at Whistler (Creekside).  

It is a fractional ownership, each unit has 4 owners with rights to use the units on a rotating basis.  It's called "Evolution" and they have a website at myownwhistler.com


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 30, 2006)

*Will the real INTRAWEST..????   ....please stand up!*

I never heard about this being a Club Intrawest development, but Intrawest Corp. is planning to develop a 100% pet friendly building at Whistler (Creekside). 

It is a fractional ownership, each unit has 4 owners with rights to use the units on a rotating basis. It's called "Evolution" and they have a website at myownwhistler.com 



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

John at Intrawest told me that CLUB INTRAWEST that is a part of INTRAWEST INDUSTRIES (CORP) turned the project over to another division of INTRAWEST. 

I can only guess that Club Intrawest is a part of INTRAWEST CORP like WorldMark and Fairfield are a part of Cendent.  


Smooth Action


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 30, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> I can only guess that Club Intrawest is a part of INTRAWEST CORP like WorldMark and Fairfield are a part of Cendent.
> Smooth Action



Club Intrawest is owned by its members.  It buys properties from Intrawest Corp. after they have completed construction and furnished the units.

It could be that Intawest Corp was thinking about selling the building to Club Intrawest, but for whatever reason, changed their mind and decided to sell it to the public as a fractional ownership.


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 30, 2006)

*TIMESHARE or HOMES  ?*

Club Intrawest is owned by its members. It buys properties from Intrawest Corp. after they have completed construction and furnished the units.

It could be that Intawest Corp was thinking about selling the building to Club Intrawest, but for whatever reason, changed their mind and decided to sell it to the public as a fractional ownership.

_________________________________________________________________

If I were to move one shovel of dirt in my back-yard I would have probably done more physical work than Intrawest has yet to do on this Pet Freindly Project.  

As you said above .....Intrawest Corp is in the THINKING stage of this project.

John at Intrawest told me they THINK of this idea as HOMES, and not TIMESHARES.

I've been told that the cheapest time to buy Marriot is in the Planning Stage.  I also heard that some-one re-couped many times over his original investment in a Whistler Sherriton Penthouse that was bought long before the developers broke grounds. 

John at 1-877-771-6767 was eager to mail out TONS of  literature to me on these HOMES, but..  ((what do I know?))  ..   I told him that I was only interested in TIMESHARES. 

Smooth Actioni


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 30, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> I've been told that the cheapest time to buy Marriot is in the Planning Stage.  I also heard that some-one re-couped many times over his original investment in a Whistler Sherriton Penthouse that was bought long before the developers broke grounds.



These units aren't going to be cheap - even if you buy before they start building.  2 bedrooms will be going from $250K to $300K and that's for a quarter share.

There is another, already established, quarter share development in the Upper Village, alas not pet friendly, and you can buy a quarter share in that building for a lot less ($150K to $175K).


----------



## Smooth Action (Mar 31, 2006)

*Raising Pet...or..Raising Children .....can be summed up in one word ....   MONEY*

These units aren't going to be cheap - even if you buy before they start building. 2 bedrooms will be going from $250K to $300K and that's for a quarter share.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

When people  bring home that cute baby  ..  human or other-wise they have no idea of the costs of raising that adorable creature.   

For the new Pet owners ..  food, water, and bath-room acccomadations is just the beginning.  Along with medical costs those cud-ly Pets will demand constant attention.   Anything less is animal abuse.  With-out this love Parrots will go insane and lose their feathers.  Dogs will destroy their surroundings and cats will run away.

AND Pets will also demand ATTENTION while you are on vacation......and ..  brothers and sisters  ..  THAT'S NOT CHEAP.

Smooth Action




ON THE OTHER-HAND  ..  for that attention  ..  PETS  (and children)  WILL FILL YOUR SOUL WITH  LOVE.


----------

